# Car Insurance



## Singapore Saint (Sep 24, 2010)

Has anybody any opinions / comments on which car insurance companies are the best / worst when it comes to helping out with a claim? I usually assume that some quotes are cheap for a reason, so wondered if some companies have a reputation for running a mile when it comes to paying out..

Thanks.


----------

